# Where to find pond liner at this time of year?



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm looking for some rubber pond liner, but can't find anywhere carrying it.

I went to the local Petsmart, Big Als, Home Depot, and Rona, but had no luck.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Try a water garden centre, such as Vandermeer's in Whitby.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes, Vandermeer's in Whitby has it i was there 2 days ago.
Just google the location.

dp


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I faintly recall Sheriden Nurseries @ North York having it when I was checking it out a few weeks ago when I was looking at Venus Fly Traps.

Have you checked Lowes? I see your sector is Kennedy & 401. I think there is one around the area. If not, there is a Lowes @ Markham Road & Steeles Ave which many is close or not. My nav/dstance is off...


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

depends on which homedepot/ rona you go to - the larger stores will have it. Its not an item the can store away or send back. Rona on hwy 7 should have it, homedepot and rona near highpark should have it too.

On a side note Humber nurseries will definately have it. They're near brampton.


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks guys,

I'll check out Lowes tomorrow and if not the Sheridan nurseries in unionville definitely have it.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Better question is who actually has it for off-season sale prices?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

vaporize said:


> Better question is who actually has it for off-season sale prices?


+1
Bump for priceskis. 

For sure I know Unionville Shedian has it but they may be sold out so call ahead of showing up. I know they got a room dedicated to pond stuff.


----------

